# Build a 5 wire wiring harness that securely fastens to a Monster Guts Wiper Motor



## Hauntedparts (Jul 30, 2013)

I have sourced the parts needed to make a wiring harness that securely fastens to the Monster Guts wiper motor. I use this 2 foot wiring harnes with all my props and several prop builders use them in their props. Now YOU can build one yourself for only a few dollars. 

Nothing worse than chasing an intermittent power problem or the prop not working when you need it to work because of a bad connection to the wiper motor. This wiring harness is easy to make and easy to use. It plugs into the motor and stays in place even with props that shake and vibrate. 

Easily connect your wiper motor to power supplies, speed controllers, 2 speed wiper motor switches, etc. You'll have all 5 wires to run the motor on high speed, low speed and 'Park' the motor. You can also quickly change out a motor, power supply, controller, etc. or quickly transfer the wiring harness to another prop. 

*CAUTION! PLEASE READ! * 

***** YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR CORRECTLY BUILDING THIS WIRING HARNESS. THE MAXIMUM WIRE SIZE FOR THE QUICK DISCONNECT TERMINALS IS 16 AWG.

***** PLEASE CONSULT A WIRE GUAGE SELECTION TABLE / CHART FOR 16 AWG WIRE TO DETERMINE THE MAXIMUM COMBINATION OF AMPERAGE, VOLTAGE, WATTS AND WIRE LENGTH THAT CAN BE USED. 

***** THE WIRING HARNESS / PIGTAIL CONNECTORS SHOWN IN THIS TUTORIAL ARE MADE WITH 16 AWG PRIMARY WIRE AND ARE ONLY 2 FEET LONG. THE POWER SUPPLY I USE WITH MY PROPS IS A 12 VOLT DC / 5 AMP POWER SUPPLY. I KEEP THE POWER SUPPLY CLOSE TO MY MOTOR AND RUN LONGER CABLE FROM MY POWER SUPPLY TO THE 120 VOLT AC WALL OUTLET.

Go to www.onlinecomponents.com and type in the part numbers. You will need:
1 Part Number 880192-1 Fastin-On Nylon Receptacle Housing @ .88 cents each per motor 

5 Part Number 62572-1 Quick Disconnect Terminals 16-20 AWG Female @ .09 cents each per motor
***** THE MAXIMUM WIRE SIZE FOR THIS QUICK DISCONNECT TERMINAL IS 16 AWG


----------



## Hauntedparts (Jul 30, 2013)

Picture of the Quick Disconnect Terminal 62572-1


----------



## Hauntedparts (Jul 30, 2013)

Picture of the Fastin-On Nylon Housing.
Intall terminals with wires crimped to them into each slot of the nylon housing.


----------



## Hauntedparts (Jul 30, 2013)

Wiring Harness


----------



## Hauntedparts (Jul 30, 2013)

Wiper Motor Wiring Harness


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Hauntedparts was nice enough to send me one of these harnesses a while back to try out. I ended up using it in my Swaying Zombie prop. It goes on so much easier than the one that comes with the motor. It also has a lock tab on the connector so there is no way it is coming off by accident. A little bit of extra work, but if you are building something that will be thrashing around, this is just the ticket for making sure everything holds together on the big night. 

Thanks for the How-To!


----------



## Hauntedparts (Jul 30, 2013)

Picture of wiring harnesses


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess I'm missing something, where does the other end get connected? I'm going to order a motor tomm so I want to make sure I have everything I need.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> I guess I'm missing something, where does the other end get connected? I'm going to order a motor tomm so I want to make sure I have everything I need.


The other end connects to your power supply. Are you ordering a Monster Guts motor/power supply kit? It will come with everything needed to hook it up. This is an alternative way to connect them up is all. More like a factory connection in a car would be. Just a bit more reliable.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Diabolik said:


> The other end connects to your power supply. Are you ordering a Monster Guts motor/power supply kit? It will come with everything needed to hook it up. This is an alternative way to connect them up is all. More like a factory connection in a car would be. Just a bit more reliable.


Yes, I was looking at getting the power pack it comes with everything motor and power supply


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> Yes, I was looking at getting the power pack it comes with everything motor and power supply


Then you should be good to go. I've bought several motors from Monster guts and I've found the provided connectors can be a bear to get on and off. This plug setup is much easier to work with IMO. 

This setup would also be good for anyone supplying their own power supply.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Diabolik said:


> Then you should be good to go. I've bought several motors from Monster guts and I've found the provided connectors can be a bear to get on and off. This plug setup is much easier to work with IMO.
> 
> This setup would also be good for anyone supplying their own power supply.


Cool! I will get in contact with the OP and maybe get one of these from him. Thanks for the info


----------



## Hauntedparts (Jul 30, 2013)

You can wire the other end to anything that controls your wiper motor....switch, power supply, prop controller, motion sensor, etc. The 5 wires allow you to easily wire up the 'Park' feature of the wiper motor. If you only need power and ground then just install 3 wires into the housing (low speed, high speed, ground). You get a secure and reliable connection without all the 'intermittent' problems other connectors have. Nothing worse than building a prop and chasing a power problem or having your prop not work when you need it to. Not bad for only a few bucks.


----------



## Hauntedparts (Jul 30, 2013)

Here is a video I made on how to install the wiring harness from the motor to a wiper motor switch and power supply. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDaFHDa1wqA&feature=youtu.be

I also use a wiring harness with my flying ghosts.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzex39RpQO8


----------



## Dad'shaunt (Aug 7, 2006)

Hauntedparts, I love this idea. I was hoping you could provide guidance on picking the correct crimping tool. I've noticed that some of these tools can get expensive. 

Thanks


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hauntedparts said:


> Picture of the Fastin-On Nylon Housing.
> Intall terminals with wires crimped to them into each slot of the nylon housing.


I know this is an old post, but does anyone have an alternate source for these? Original source has a minimum m order of 1800, which is 1797 more than I need.  Found the disconnect terminals on ebay, but no luck with these. Also hauntedparts.com appears to be dead too.


----------



## Hauntedparts (Jul 30, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> I know this is an old post, but does anyone have an alternate source for these? Original source has a minimum m order of 1800, which is 1797 more than I need.  Found the disconnect terminals on ebay, but no luck with these. Also hauntedparts.com appears to be dead too.


Sorry to hear the part isn't in stock anymore as it was very inexpensive to purchase. 
Your only other option is to go to a Volkswagen dealer and ask the parts department for the connector for a Wiper Motor Wiring Plug Pigtail 99-01 VW Jetta, Golf, GTI, MK4. It's going to be more expensive, but that is the part. The parts department will have to order it for you.


----------

